

Show HN Follow Up: JobBoard.io stats/conversions - cmalpeli
http://blog.jobboard.io/a-show-hacker-news-follow-up
I always appreciate it when someone does a follow up on a Show HN post - so figured I'd pay it forward by doing the same.
======
cmalpeli
I should also add that I found posting on Sunday night to be an interesting
time to get onto HN. I assume traffic is lower than a weekday, so easier to
move up the front page - but that is just a theory....

------
cmalpeli
I always appreciate it when someone does a Show HN follow up, so figured I'd
pay it forward and do the same. Hope it is of interest to some....

